# Breakfast Fatty question



## otownkyle (Jul 29, 2010)

Hi everyone,

I'd like to try some fatties this weekend and I have a question about the "breakfast" fatty. I want to use scrambled eggs and I'm assuming I'll need to scramble them first and then add them to the other ingredients prior to rolling. I don't want the eggs to be runny so am I on the right track? Will smoking them dry the egg out if it was scrambled first???

Thanks for the help...


----------



## smokey2569 (Jul 29, 2010)

I have made a few of these, and it has never dried the egg out. I scramble them first with some veggies. I then let them cool a little and add in some cheese and throw in the fattie.

I have added hash browns as well, and they have always come out good. The fat in the sausage will keep things very moist...

Good Luck!


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 29, 2010)

smokey2569 said:


> I have made a few of these, and it has never dried the egg out. I scramble them first with some veggies. I then let them cool a little and add in some cheese and throw in the fattie.
> 
> I have added hash browns as well, and they have always come out good. The fat in the sausage will keep things very moist...
> 
> Good Luck!


smokey, did you cook the hashbrowns first so they were crispy?


----------



## subzero (Jul 29, 2010)

Breakfast fatties are my favorites. I typically use scrambled eggs, hash browns and cheddar cheese.

I cook the hash browns according to the pkg directions, and scramble the eggs as if i was going to sit down and eat them right then.

The last one I did, I used the breakfast mix hash browns. The ones with onions and peppers already mixed in. It was very good.


----------



## smokey2569 (Jul 29, 2010)

What subzero said...

I cook everything prior to filling, hash browns included. Last time I picked up a few hash brown pucks from Mc'ds cause I was running late on time, and they were exactly the same as when I make them at home.

The breakfast fattie is one of the best I have made behind the Mac & Cheese one. Put it on a roll or biscuit, and you have a good sandwich.

You will enjoy it for sure...let us know how it turns out!


----------



## otownkyle (Jul 29, 2010)

Awesome! Thanks so much for the feedback. I'll give it a shot this weekend and let you know how they turn out.


----------



## bmudd14474 (Jul 29, 2010)

Sounds like good advise here. Only think I would add is to soft scramble the eggs. I like it this way because it retains even more moisture.


----------



## scarbelly (Jul 30, 2010)

The one caution I would add is not to add milk or water to the eggs - veggies and other items are fine but the liquid is not good


----------



## jirodriguez (Jul 30, 2010)

A great thing to do is use heavy whipping cream instead of milk. It actually makes the eggs fluff up and yummy!


----------



## maxd518 (Jul 31, 2010)

regarding the mac and cheese fatty... I assume after you cooked the mac and cheese... you let it cool and then laid it over the sausage and rolled it?


----------



## celticgladiator (Jul 31, 2010)

i bought sausage, bacon, cheese, eggs, and o'brian style hash browns. we are having a breakfast potluck at work monday morning. so when i get off work sunday night I'm going to fire up the smoker at 2:30 am or so and smoke a few of these bad boys up for the co-workers. i'm gonna be beat but it should be worth it in the long run. i should be off around noon and can nap then.


----------



## mballi3011 (Jul 31, 2010)

Npw I always scramble my eggs in my breakfast fattie and do them soft too. It helps I think.


----------



## rdknb (Jul 31, 2010)

I scramble like I am making an omlete they are fluffy that was


----------

